# Why do Heavier Riders need slower rebound?



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

From the Specialized Stumpjumper Manual:

Rebound damping (red knob) controls the rate at which the shock returns after it has been compressed. Each rear shock has a range of rebound clicks to fine-tune the rebound return rate.
&#132; Adjust the rebound based on the range provided in the suspension setup tool for your bike setup and rider weight, as well as other factors like rider experience/preference and terrain conditions, then fine-tune during the ride if necessary. If you do not have access to the suspension setup tool, start in the middle of the click range.
&#132; Clockwise for slower rebound (heavier riders, slow speed, bigger hits).
&#132; Counter-clockwise for faster rebound (lighter riders, higher speeds, small bumps, more traction).


----------



## Lic-Niner (Feb 15, 2009)

Because rebound damping should be matched to the spring rate, and heavier riders need stiffer springs or more air pressure


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

so you don't go OTB


----------



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

OldGringo said:


> so you don't go OTB


yeah I assumed that, it just seemed counter-intuitive. 
Makes sense though that a heavier rider=higher shock pressure=need slower rebound


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Everyone needs basically the same rebound speed. Heavier riders need more rebound damping to get the same speed as lighter riders.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Real simple, ride your bike and If your front end Is nervous slow it up,
If you get 'Pack' speed It up


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> Everyone needs basically the same rebound speed. Heavier riders need more rebound damping to get the same speed as lighter riders.


For the win. Bigger spring needs bigger rebound for the same rate.


----------

